# Very light green/ yellow leaves and brown spots



## NewbieG (Oct 27, 2008)

So these are my girls. They are from an auto flowering variety pack I got. 20 seeds none of them are known. A little background:

- Been growing for about a month.
- Over fed them with nutes once (Myself and my roommate watered them with nutes on the same day by accident)
              - After this flushed them all out in fear of nute lock. Did not give nutes after this until next cycle.
- Used MC veg. for vegetative and MC Bloom for flowering. Have been feeding them weekly at 40-50% of what MC recommends.


So they only have about 3 weeks left and I'm worried production. Could you guys give me any hints on what I need to do to get them dark green, happy, and producing big buds? PLEASE HELP! Thanks!


Happy Growing,
NewbieG


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 28, 2008)

The light green ones look like sativas if I am not mistaken.  I read that sativas naturally produce more pigment and less chlorophyll to protect them from harsh sunlight. I have trouble telling the difference though lol.  
Your plants look relatively healthy to me other than maybe some nute burn early on in the plants development.  Check out this link.  It has a whole list of possible growth problems with pictures.

Just take out the extra "t"

htttp://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 28, 2008)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> The light green ones look like sativas if I am not mistaken.  I read that sativas naturally produce more pigment and less chlorophyll to protect them from harsh sunlight. I have trouble telling the difference though lol.
> Your plants look relatively healthy to me other than maybe some nute burn early on in the plants development.  Check out this link.  It has a whole list of possible growth problems with pictures.
> 
> Just take out the extra "t"
> ...




Thanks for the post. I found one just like it earlier in my attempt to make my plants green and healthy again, but I was just having trouble trying to figure it out. The earlier nute burn is right on. Like I said, we gave her a double shot earlier in life by accident. Any other opinions on the girls? I still think they are just too light green to be 100% healthy.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 28, 2008)

You have some leaf tips pointing up and some pointing down; I don't know what's causing that, but the yellow seems like nitrogen deficiency to me.  It's normal for the leaves to yellow in late flowering, but your plants haven't been flowering for too long.  Perhaps you should give them a bit more nitrogen?  I don't know for sure.  Hopefully someone who knows will point you in the right direction.

Make sure your pH is good.  You're growing in soil, so maybe you need to flush with a Clearex solution?  A flush with Clearex will help remove excess salt that sometimes builds up and causes nutrient lockout.  

Those are just some ideas, I hope they help.


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 28, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> You have some leaf tips pointing up and some pointing down; I don't know what's causing that, but the yellow seems like nitrogen deficiency to me.  It's normal for the leaves to yellow in late flowering, but your plants haven't been flowering for too long.  Perhaps you should give them a bit more nitrogen?  I don't know for sure.  Hopefully someone who knows will point you in the right direction.
> 
> Make sure your pH is good.  You're growing in soil, so maybe you need to flush with a Clearex solution?  A flush with Clearex will help remove excess salt that sometimes builds up and causes nutrient lockout.
> 
> Those are just some ideas, I hope they help.



YES! Thats exactly the type of response I was looking for! lol I gave her a bit more nutes today so I hope that fixes the nitrogen problem, I know its lower on nitrogen than a veg. nutrient, but I also haven't really been impressed with the bud production lately either so I think it needs an extra kick of the other stuff too. I'm going to search for the clearex stuff, but I just ordered FF tri-pack and _I think one of them does a similar job of keeping the pH balanced_. _By the way, what is a good soil pH to have? _Tomorrow I'll see how they are doing, if they are still looking yellow after this last dose, I'll test the pH see where it is, if its too high, water with lime until the soil is good. I'm actually at the point where I shouldn't give her any more nutes and let her sit on this last batch til I chop her, but I feel like she's going to get hungry if i don't give her another splash of nutes if im forced to do that. _Does this sound like a good plan, worse comes to worse?_
      So thanks for the help, please post again soon


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 28, 2008)

let say... I did grow some plants outdoor.. some was just like 4 feet tall.. maybe stretched  anyway.. I didn't know that was autos... now that is related..  as far I remember... just fresh distilled water will do...until they matures..

they will lives...and I notice your soils is really dark.. they has nutes in it..  no bigges  just waters will do until then..


----------



## Alistair (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd say it's too early to stop feeding your plant.  It looks as though you have another month or so until the buds are ripe. If you stop feeding your plants too soon your buds will not be potent.

The proper soil pH is between 6.3 and 6.8.  I believe the addition of dolomite lime will raise the pH, I'm not 100% sure though.  Water with a solution with pH between 6.3 and 6.8.  Some people like to water with a pH around 6.0-6.3 or so, because some of the organic material in the soil tends to raise the pH.


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I put lime in and balanced out the pH and got them on some FF nutes. We cut the first one today. I'll post some pics up later if I get chance.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*I don't think so. I think you overnuted. I know I used MG and at 25% and I burned my plants!

That stuffs just no good unless you are good with it.

Try a mellow organic formula, eh? Might be easier!*


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 12, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *I don't think so. I think you overnuted. I know I used MG and at 25% and I burned my plants!
> 
> That stuffs just no good unless you are good with it.
> 
> Try a mellow organic formula, eh? Might be easier!*



yup i did. went to Fox Farms. loving it so far.


----------

